# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Tay chơi game độc lập dành riêng cho iPhone

## hoanghuy87

Thiết bị đầu tiên dùng thay hệ thống cảm ứng của iPhone vừa được công bố sẽ giúp game thủ "nhàn" hơn.
Đây là sản phẩm của công ty 22Moo (Australia), hỗ trợ cho bản iPhone 3.0, được công bố vài ngày sau khi hãng Apple ra thông báo về những nâng cấp hỗ trợ game của bản Firmware 3.0 dành cho iPhone và iPod Touch.
 Tay cầm GameBone Pro của nhà sản xuất. Ảnh: _Gamespot_. Thiết bị này gọi là GameBone Pro, dựa theo hình dạng giống một khúc xương, gồm 4 nút điều khiển hướng, nút điều khiển A-B-C-D ở mặt trước và 2 nút L–R ở cạnh trên. Tay cầm này được kết nối với iPhone theo 2 đường là Bluetooth và cáp dữ liệu 30 chân của iPhone. Nó hoạt động nhờ một pin riêng 2000mAh. Bên trong thiết bị còn được gắn một loa nhỏ, một micro thu âm, một giắc cắm theo chuẩn 3.5 để sử dụng tai nghe.​ Giá thành của thiết bị này hiện chưa được công bố. Nhà sản xuất đang trưng cầu ý kiến mọi người trên trang web của mình để đưa ra một mức giá hợp lý. GameBone Pro dự kiến sẽ được tung ra thị trường vào tháng 9 năm nay.
Sự ra đời của GameBone Pro sẽ mở ra một cuộc chạy đua của các nhà sản xuất phần cứng cho game như Wii, PS3... lao vào khai thác thị trường vừa mới được Apple hé mở, hứa hẹn sẽ có rất nhiều các sản phẩm mới với những thiết kết độc đáo và tiện lợi dành cho các game thủ iPhone.

----------

